

Ask HN: Best Paypal payment method to use? - leftnode

I'm currently using the SetExpressCheckout payment method with PayPal on my website but I'm losing conversions because it doesn't appear to show the user any payment information such as the amount they'll be paying and what products they are buying. Apparently they're supposed to come back to your site to review the order and then submit it again from there, which sounds verbose.<p>What is the best PayPal method so someone goes to your site, enters their email address, goes to PayPal, sees the complete order and exactly how much they'll pay, clicks Submit and then is routed back to your site with a receipt?
======
freddy
I use Express Checkout with <http://bop.ly>. I was having that trouble before
too but you have to pass an item with a name and a description,and amount. Let
me know if you want more details.

